
Ask HN: What's Your “Secret Sauce”? - sabbakeynejad
What&#x27;s your &quot;secret sauce&quot; always confuses me. Can anyone shine a light on this to help me understand it better?<p>Context: YC interview next week for my startup http:&#x2F;&#x2F;veed.io this is 100% going to be asked and I have no idea how to go about it...<p>Thanks
Sabba
======
mindcrime
It's basically asking "What is the one thing (or "main thing") you do
differently than the other companies you'll be competing with?" It's a
metaphor for how sandwich/burger shops will tout their "secret sauce" that
makes their sandwiches/burgers the "best in town". It's like the formula for
Coca-Cola, or KFC's "secret blend of seven herbs and spices", but in
technological terms or business terms.

In those terms it might be a new algorithm you invented (like "the compression
algorithm" from Season 1 of Silicon Valley) or something unique about your
business model. It could even be a business relationship, like an exclusive
deal with a supplier of some exotic material or component or something.

------
ColinWright
A "secret sauce" is a thing that makes your product better, that no one else
knows, and that they would likely have difficulty in reproducing in a timely
fashion.

But you could have found that just by searching on the web, so now I'm
wondering if I've misunderstood your question.

~~~
sabbakeynejad
Your right, I did find that searching the web. We make a simple online video
editing platform called veed.io. I not sure I know what ingredients are in our
Sauce yet... Whats Adobe's Secret Sauce?

------
cleansewater
Looks like your product's secret sauce is 'EASY to edit'. Hope to see you at
YC S19. We will have an interview too.

